# Just been for a look around Aqua Forest, Tokyo..



## Ichthyologist (26 May 2013)

I am in Tokyo on business and thought that a nice way to spend my one free day would be to visit a LFS. I was I initaly planning to get over to the ADA galleries but they are shut for a major re-scape, so instead using google as my friend, I decided to head up to the Aqua Forest shop in Shinjuku. It was quite and adventure just finding the place but well worth it. Poor quality phone pics and video to follow.

I know nada Japanease, here are the instructions I followed: 案内図

Appoligies for any typos, the sake is really quite good.


----------



## Alexander (27 May 2013)

well...


----------



## Ichthyologist (27 May 2013)

Alexander said:


> well...


.. They work looooong hours out here. This might be a job for the plane home.


----------



## Ichthyologist (27 May 2013)

Just a test while I persuade my phone to give me my videos from aqua forest, this my hotel garden


----------



## Ichthyologist (27 May 2013)




----------



## Ichthyologist (27 May 2013)




----------



## Ichthyologist (27 May 2013)




----------



## Ichthyologist (27 May 2013)




----------



## Ichthyologist (27 May 2013)




----------



## Ichthyologist (27 May 2013)




----------



## Ichthyologist (27 May 2013)




----------



## Ichthyologist (27 May 2013)

sorry for the poor quality phone picks. I wish I had packed my DSLR


----------



## Ichthyologist (27 May 2013)




----------



## Ichthyologist (27 May 2013)




----------



## Ichthyologist (27 May 2013)




----------



## Ichthyologist (27 May 2013)

The ceremony to celibrate the fact I found this place


----------



## Ichthyologist (27 May 2013)




----------



## Ichthyologist (27 May 2013)

Thats all folks, it's breakfast time here.


----------



## viktorlantos (28 May 2013)

Thanks for sharing these


----------



## Ichthyologist (30 May 2013)

...so I thought that I would pop back today spend the spare Yen in my pocket, I remember seeing a pair of nice pair of ADA scissors ( as a nice souvinear ) but was not really looking at the prices, can you guess how much they were? 

1 pint of Internet beer for the best guess.


----------



## Alexander (31 May 2013)

1700 JPY?

thanks for taking us there. that's amazing how such "up-to-date" nation keeps nursing their ancient habits, wear, etc.


----------



## Ady34 (31 May 2013)

£2.50


----------



## Ichthyologist (1 Jun 2013)

Ady34 said:


> £2.50


Try 12,000 JYN, I will let you do the conversion.


----------



## Ady34 (1 Jun 2013)

Ichthyologist said:


> Try 12,000 JYN, I will let you do the conversion.


£78.52, a little cheaper than here ...how much cheaper depends on which ones you bought, they could be half price if it were the wave scissors


----------

